# Where to get a hunting whip?



## wallyevent (13 December 2011)

I want to get my OH a hunting whip for Christmas, any recommendations for what to go for?
Looking on ebay there are a lot of antique ones, would this be better than a new one? 
Are there any rules re the lash length - I presume he will need a longer one on a gentlemans whip and riding a larger horse?

Thanks all!


----------



## HoHum (13 December 2011)

Several people are recommended on here for hunting whips if you do a search...so you have a choice, but I have seen this chaps whips which are made by himself from scratch and been very impressed with the quality for the price. 

Ebay: http://www.myworld.ebay.com/loxley-s...id=p4340.l2559
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwQQvoLXUjA


----------



## lauraandjack (13 December 2011)

Not sure exactly where in the West Midlands you are but there's a lady called Carole Cattle who runs a tack shop near Minsterley, I got my whip from her and she has literally a massive selection of all kinds of second hand whips.

Her website is www.secondhandsaddlery.co.uk - definitely worth going to see her if you are anywhere near as less risky than buying something like that off Ebay imo!


----------



## Fools Motto (13 December 2011)

lauraandjack said:



			Not sure exactly where in the West Midlands you are but there's a lady called Carole Cattle who runs a tack shop near Minsterley, I got my whip from her and she has literally a massive selection of all kinds of second hand whips.

Her website is www.secondhandsaddlery.co.uk - definitely worth going to see her if you are anywhere near as less risky than buying something like that off Ebay imo!
		
Click to expand...

Arhh, I sold several of my hunt crops to her. (I inherited them, but had no use).


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 December 2011)

look up David thorne..


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (14 December 2011)

I got mine off eBay, nice and cheap for both the whip and thong, good condition, i love it


----------



## wallyevent (14 December 2011)

thanks for your replies, very grateful for some recommendations, time to get shopping!


----------

